# How do the ants wake up at 4 am



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

i set the alarm for 4am,last 2 days, and then decided to sleep for 1-2 extra minutes, and it is 7 am, both days . It should be 4.02 am, but somehow it is 7 am 

How can you wake up at 4 am ??? And not go back to sleep


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Set two alarms. Put the alarm clock/s on the other side of the room.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

mbd said:


> i set the alarm for 4am,last 2 days, and then decided to sleep for 1-2 extra minutes, and it is 7 am, both days . It should be 4.02 am, but somehow it is 7 am
> 
> How can you wake up at 4 am ??? And not go back to sleep


The same way you woke up at 7 am, both days.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

The math works if you go to bed after the Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy double header.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Also, I can only open 1 eye at 4 am, and it is only open 1/2 way the 2nd one is shut...


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Move to NY. Once you're used to ET, move to California but keep your watch the same. You should be able to wake up at the usual time, but it will be 4am.

Resolved.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

mbd said:


> i set the alarm for 4am,last 2 days, and then decided to sleep for 1-2 extra minutes, and it is 7 am, both days . It should be 4.02 am, but somehow it is 7 am
> 
> How can you wake up at 4 am ??? And not go back to sleep


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ants not like federal workers, they are not lazy. Soon 4 am will be new 7 am.

You will have traffic report on TV, and it will be reporting ant congestion on all highways , at 4 am


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

alarm clocks? what the hell are those

i have not set one in years, i drive nights and sleep until i want


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

mbd said:


> i set the alarm for 4am,last 2 days, and then decided to sleep for 1-2 extra minutes, and it is 7 am, both days . It should be 4.02 am, but somehow it is 7 am
> 
> How can you wake up at 4 am ??? And not go back to sleep


Quit being lazy, when the alarm goes off get up. I guess you are not as hungry as the other drivers that have the self control to get up and get to driving.


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

By sleeping early at 8pm


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

So you feel like your missing time, is that right ?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

This is how to wake up.





Now, if you need a how to for taking a morning dump or washing the Royal Penis then I'm sure Akeem has an instructional video for that too.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

When i drove Uber full time
I didnt set an alarm for 3 years.

Stay up and drive all morning till noon.

Go home and sleep


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Try cocaine, that’ll wake you up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" Out all night


peteyvavs said:


> Try cocaine, that'll wake you up.


Sleep all day
I know what youre doing"-Funk49/ James Gang

" Bales of Cocaine
Low Flying Planes
Dont know who dropped them
But I thank them just the same . . ."- Rev. Horton Heat

. . . Falling like rain da da da daaa . . .


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Get a wife, she’ll nag you out of bed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> So you feel like your missing time, is that right ?


OBVIOUSLY

AN " UBER ABDUCTION " CASE !


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

The ants that are up at 4 a.m. are going to bed right after Matlock ends at 7 pm.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> The ants that are up at 4 a.m. are going to bed right after Matlock ends at 7 pm.


Do they even run that on TVLand anymore? Easy, go to bed at 7:30 or 8 PM. Did it for years at my last job.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

You could get a woman pregnant and have a baby. They are usually up and down all night for the first 6 months or so. You would already be awake from the 4am feeding.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Get a woman pregnant, HELL NO, that’s a job for Guber.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Haha


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I get up 4 am every morning to take a whiz, then right back to bed.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I get up 4 am every morning to take a whiz, then right back to bed.


Like a clockwork. 

Then again..., if I DO have my alarm set to go off at 4am, there's probably a reason for it. Hence, I get up a few minutes later and go do what I was supposed to be doing. Pretty simple, actually...


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

At 4 am I have already been up for an hour.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Try cocaine, that'll wake you up.


cocaine? God I'm driving for uber I dont even go to Starbucks LOL


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Make your alarm ringtone an Uber or Lyft ping sound.

You'll jump out of bed!


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

mbd said:


> i set the alarm for 4am,last 2 days, and then decided to sleep for 1-2 extra minutes, and it is 7 am, both days . It should be 4.02 am, but somehow it is 7 am
> 
> How can you wake up at 4 am ??? And not go back to sleep


I don't bother waking up at any particular time to drive. I get up when my body has been sufficiently rested. There is always enough demand to make it worth my while, any time of day. That's the best thing about doing a gig like this, make your our schedule and hours.

I've gotten up early in the past, but find that I'm not rested enough, I get tired sooner, struggle towards the end, and/or driving is less enjoyable. If I awake naturally, or when I'm fully rested, I enjoy my driving, the pax, and can stay behind the wheel much longer. The 'enjoying' aspect seems to greatly increase my tips.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Easy answer: To be up to work at 4am, I get up at 3am. (No alarm clock, but my cat often makes sure I'm awake)  I need time to shower, dress, get my makeup done, and have some coffee while the car warms up.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> You could get a woman pregnant and have a baby. They are usually up and down all night for the first 6 months or so. You would already be awake from the 4am feeding.


Kindly: when you start receiving threats from creditors, and IF you care, then you will get up!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> You could get a woman pregnant and have a baby. They are usually up and down all night for the first 6 months or so. You would already be awake from the 4am feeding.


If you get her prego, you may have to revise that wakeup time to 1 or 2am. Babies are expensive as hell, and you're going to need to work overtime to cover those expenses.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm up at midnight to 2:30 am most the time. I'm in LV...I go to bed at 6:30pm Saturday evenings. After coffee, I'm ready to go.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I’m rarely asleep before 1-2am. Been that way since high school. It’s real difficult for me but every time I’ve started at 4:30am, it’s been profitable. Sittin on $60-80 in my market before 9:00am is a pretty swell feeling. But the siren call of the Springair pillow top more often than not wins out. Specially on these chilly mornings!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Raise multiple children


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

But how does 1-2 minute of sleep at 4 am turn into 3 hours of sleep 
u/l pays 2.85 on a run, then 3 hours later it does not turn into 28.50$


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

mbd said:


> But how does 1-2 minute of sleep at 4 am turn into 3 hours of sleep
> u/l pays 2.85 on a run, then 3 hours later it does not turn into 28.50$


Alarm goes off, he says just a couple more minutes, goes back to and then sleeps to 7am.


----------



## glenga75 (Dec 22, 2017)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> alarm clocks? what the hell are those
> 
> i have not set one in years, i drive nights and sleep until i want


Sure, next time you'll see a friend it will be 2025


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Go to bed at 6 p.m. Wake up eight hours later around 3 a.m. Eat breakfast etc. Go.
How do morning TV anchors show up to work for the 6 a.m. news show?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Today I did better, 4 am alarm on, wake up at 6.16 am... big improvement 
By next week, it should be closer to 4 am.
Sorry to say to all the fellow ants, I will be taking away 1-2 runs from my fellow ants next week. It will be just for 1 day only. So do not panic.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Get a wife, she'll nag you out of bed.


That is a fact


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Easy answer: To be up to work at 4am, I get up at 3am. (No alarm clock, but my cat often makes sure I'm awake) I need time to shower, dress, get my makeup done, and have some coffee while the car warms up.


The real question should be how long after you put clothes and makeup on do you actually start driving, my guess 9am lol.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> If you get her prego, you may have to revise that wakeup time to 1 or 2am. Babies are expensive as hell, and you're going to need to work overtime to cover those expenses.


Babies, are you kidding, their not only expensive they suck the life out of you.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Often I'm up by 3 am, cannot help myself. Haven't used an alarm clock in a couple of decades. Usually I will go out into the living room and watch CNN for the latest buffoonery from the hill until around 4, then hit the road by 5.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Go to bed at 900 PM. It's easier then.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If you start at 4 am, do you take a small nap around slow time, like 10 am or 2 pm, 20-30 minutes nap, then walk around for few minutes???


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I used to power nap around 100-300 PM for about 15-45 minutes between pings.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I am going to guess that phone in your chest when power napping, and when ping arrives , you are totally discombobulated,phone flying and accidentally you hit decline


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Nope.......I left it in the dashboard bracket. No problems at all.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> The real question should be how long after you put clothes and makeup on do you actually start driving, my guess 9am lol.


That may be true for some people, but if I learned one thing from over two decades in the military, it was how to operate quickly and efficiently. Out of the shower to ready to walk out the door is no more than 15 minutes. Just trying to look professional, not trying to get laid.


peteyvavs said:


> Babies, are you kidding, their not only expensive they suck the life out of you.


They're work for sure, but totally worth it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> That may be true for some people, but if I learned one thing from over two decades in the military, it was how to operate quickly and efficiently. Out of the shower to ready to walk out the door is no more than 15 minutes. Just trying to look professional, not trying to get laid.
> 
> They're work for sure, but totally worth it.


Been there, done that, I'll pass the mantle to you lol.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

Get up........go pee....wash your face......brush your teeth. After all that you'll be wide awake.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> The real question should be how long after you put clothes and makeup on do you actually start driving, my guess 9am lol.


 My alarm is set for 3 and the apps get turned on at 3:30


----------



## Chris210 (Sep 2, 2018)

I drive the drunk crowd so I’m normally still awake at 4 am. 
Catch the late night party surges and the early morning airport surges


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

If you sleep in your car, your are always 1/2 awake. Waiting for that next Ping. Most airport uber lots are 24/7.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Chris210 said:


> I drive the drunk crowd so I'm normally still awake at 4 am.
> Catch the late night party surges and the early morning airport surges


If I wasn't married, I'd drive from 1000 PM until 1000 AM. Probably make $250 easily each shift.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> If you get her prego, you may have to revise that wakeup time to 1 or 2am. Babies are expensive as hell, and you're going to need to work overtime to cover those expenses.


This is the result you get...

When you are young...

And the alarm goes off...

Your beautiful young wife pounces...8>O

And then 4am becomes 7am....8>)

Soo much for 4am....8>O

Oh...and after the babies come along...

Don't worry you won't get ANY sleep...

So then you won't need an alarm clock...8>)

RESOLVED...!

Rakos


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

How do ants get up at 4:00 a.m.? It's..."easy." You just have to train yourself to get up that early...and to exist on less sleep than you think you need. We're all conditioned by these studies that conclude that people "need" eight or nine hours of sleep each day. We believe it and take it as a fact even though we've never really experimented to find out how little sleep we can get and still function. Some of my friends firmly state that they need *at least* nine hours. I'm, like, "You're sleeping your life away, Johnny!" 

All my life I've worked in a field (aviation) that requires employees to be at work and ready to go 30 minutes before sunrise. After 30 years of doing this type of work, my body just sort of normally wakes up around four a.m. I go to bed around eleven p.m., and I usually get around five hours of sleep. I've been doing it so long that I'm convinced that people don't really need as much sleep as they think. Because I don't. And what goes for me should go for everyone, right? Right? Funny thing is, if I go out partying and come home at three a.m., I'll still wake up around six. It's annoying. It bugs me that I cannot "sleep-in" but it's true. Force of habit, I guess.

There was a time when I had to have a nap in the afternoon if I got "only" five hours of sleep. But I think it's because I wasn't sleeping very well at the time. Now, I'm (a lot) older and I don't need the afternoon siesta anymore. Weird.

So now, when I wake up I just get up and go out driving. Sometimes I'll actually get in the car and go around 4:30 or 5:00...other times I'll turn the apps on and have breakfast until the first ping comes in.

It's all about what you're used to and what you want to accomplish. YMMV. In my dinky town, if I woke up late and didn't start driving until late (9:00 or so) when every other ant was out and about, I'd never make any money.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You learn what amount of sleep works for you.

I need 6 hours. Any more is a luxury, any less isn't a good idea. YMMV.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm ONLY awake at 4 am IF I"m still out driving from the night before...Otherwise I'm not awake until later in the morning.


----------

